# GT-R pic



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

Is this the new skyline? cuz i dont remeber this on an R-34......if anybody knos if it is....is there a pic of the whole car out yet?
http://www.supercars.net/Pic?s=3&p=2001_nissan_skyline_gt-r-800x600.jpg


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that is not on the r34........it looks like some sort of photshop to me


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

It's from the R35 concept car shown last year.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

just me or is the pic kind of weak??


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

here you go.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289238425


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

That is the actual R35 Skyline GT-R presented at the Tokyo Auto Show. It comes with an optional V8 (4.5L) & 20" rims, for starters.

More info can be read here: Fresh Alloy.com: Nissan Skyline GT-R R35 Concept


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

the "R" in that pic looks stupid


----------

